# WTP Phönix Alternative



## Gizmo. (16. September 2007)

hi leutz

normal gar nich meine foren sektion aber nu isses so weit 
bin fest am überlegen ob ein 20" her soll 
bin heute den ganzen tag "umgestiegen" von 24" Dirtbike auf 20" Bmx  

deshalb wollte ich ma fragen ob es alternativen zum WTP - Phönix *Rahmen* gibt, der rahmen taugt mir voll von der geo un so.

wäre cooL wenn ihr was wisst


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (16. September 2007)

der 07er phönix rahmen hat die bremssockel unten. der 08er wiederum oben, was besser is.

wichtig!!
wie viel willst du ausgeben?
willst du breakless fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (16. September 2007)

ich frag mich vielmehr warum ihr samstags um 2 uhr im internetbseitd?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (16. September 2007)

das müsste ich dich eigentlich fragen


----------



## RISE (16. September 2007)

Such dir am besten die Geometriedaten des Phoenix und poste sie hier, dann können wir dir sicher helfen. Sofern er eine Standardgeometrie haben sollte (74,5 HA, 71SA, 11.75BB, 13.75CS), gibt es sicher ein paar Alternativen.


----------



## derFisch (16. September 2007)

Da fragste mich was... 
Könnte dir aber als Alternative den Sputnic Stratocaster empfehlen. Fahr den jetzt seit kurzem und bin ziemlich begeistert. Die Geodaten stimmen sind ähnlich, nur das bb ist was höher, was ich sehr mag. Außerdem is der wohl was leichter. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich dir jetz natürlich noch nix sagen


----------



## Gizmo. (16. September 2007)

alsoo danke erstmal,

ich habe vor brakeless zu fahrn.. 
und nich sooo viel geld auszugebn, 

Toptube length: 20.6"
Chainstay length: 13.75" to 14"
Headtube Angle: 74.5°
Seattube Angle: 71°

wäre geil wenn sich da was finden lässt, was preislich nich so teuer ist, vllt. sogar komplett rad ~ richtung einsteigerbike (preis) 
aber natürlich auch haltbar^^


----------



## RISE (16. September 2007)

Da wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich einerseits das Phoenix Komplettrad, ansonsten wenns auch 20,5" sein darf, wÃ¼rde sich Sunday natÃ¼rlich anbieten (allerdings teuer). 
Fly Bikes hat auch eine sehr Ã¤hnliche Geometrie, mir wÃ¼rde da besonders der Diablo III ins Auge springen. Vorteil vom Diablo gegenÃ¼ber dem 2007er Phoenix wÃ¤ren die Seatstay Mounts (25/9 geht beim Phoenix glaube ich nicht), Nachteil evtl. Spanish BB, wobei das bei mir seit 1 1/2 Jahren Prima hÃ¤lt.
Preislich wÃ¤re der Fly allerdings 50â¬ teurer (349â¬).


----------



## derFisch (16. September 2007)

weiss jetz überhaupt nix genaues darüber, aber mein mich daran zu erinnern, dass mit das fit team street gut gefalln hatte... Aber geodaten usw. - kein plan!


----------



## l0st (16. September 2007)

das 08er fit flow street ist der hammer...geo ist auch genial.







aus dem allridebmx kat. vonner eurobike


----------



## phoenixinflames (16. September 2007)

Was Oberrohr- und Kettenstrebenlänge angeht, dürfte es da einige Rahmen und Kompletträder geben.
Was das Fahrverhalten auch erheblich beeinflusst ist die Tretlagerhöhe und die ist mit 11.5" beim Phoenix recht niedrig.
Flybikes wäre demnach raus, wenn es sich wirklich wie ein Phoenix fahren soll, da deren Tretlager 11.75" hoch sind.

Schau dich doch einfach mal nach einem gebrauchtem Phoenix um oder frag bei Wethepeople nach, in wie weit sich die Geometrien des Addict oder Beyond Komplettrades vom Phoenix unterscheiden. 20.6 und 13.75 haben 2008 beide.

Das 2007er 4Seasons Komplettrad sollte auch sehr ähnliche Geometriedaten haben und in ein paar Wochen günstig als Auslaufmodell zu haben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (16. September 2007)

Ich wusste nicht, dass das der Phoenix auch ein 11.5er BB hat. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, wären evtl. der United Squad oder Eastern Reaper was für dich, bei den Kompletträdern wären das von Lost erwähnte 4Seasons zu haben oder auch von Eastern das Ace of Spades /Jane, die sogar ein 11.5BB haben müssten. Die Optik mit den Cutouts muss man allerdings mögen.

Zum 11.5er BB ist zu sagen, dass es Rad ruhiger laufen lässt und es sich etwas schwerer dreht, als ein Rad mit höherem Tretlager (sofern alle anderen Geodaten identisch sind). Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Reaper, der kompensiert das niedrige Tretlager durch ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr (20,5") und kurze Kettenstreben (13,6"). Eingeschworene Dirtfahrer bevorzugen eher ein höheres Tretlager, man sieht aber auch viele mit niedrigen (die Forte Brüder z.B.).


----------



## l0st (16. September 2007)

Ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt?


----------



## RISE (16. September 2007)

Was denn?


----------



## l0st (16. September 2007)

> bei den Kompletträdern wären das von Lost erwähnte 4Seasons



ich hab nur fit gepostet...meinst du jetzt das flow street oder hast du meinen post nur mit dem von phoenixinflames verwechselt?


----------



## RISE (16. September 2007)

Verwechselt...


----------

